# Snowy will not be having anymore kids



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Doc just called and said that she came through just fine... but she is not to drive as she will be on some heavy duty pain meds (he really did say that!! LOL). She also got her vaccinations as she was a year overdue. They also was a suspect place on her underside they were to take off and have tested. The vet did no seem at all concerned though. We will go pick her up at around 3 this afternoon.

The puppies also had their 2nd vaccination this morning. They were also weighed:

Carlie and Molly are 3 pounds 1 ounce[/font] <span style="font-family:Arial">Murphy is 3 pounds 4 ounces Cooper 3 pounds 9 ounces. They were all 2 to 2.5 pounds 4 weeks ago at their first shots.

Snowy was weighed at 11.5 pounds... I'm really surprised at that and I thought she would be a pound or two less... so I'm not sure if they made a mistake or if I am messed up.. Whatever the case, there is no fat on her and her legs are so short that she looks small to me.

Rocky, Max, and Chance are also due this week for their 1 year check up... 

Honestly I'm tired of going to the vets. When all these people know us and the puppies by our first names, you might be going there too often.... :wacko1: I think I'll let Peg do it next week...   </span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!!! Good for Snowy!!!! :chili: :chili: 


Did she also have a dental?

I figured Snowy was around 8-pounds :huh:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> YIPEEE!!!! Good for Snowy!!!!
> 
> 
> Did she also have a dental?
> ...


There must be something in the water here which causes everything to fatten up...  

Dental... oh yes... I "remembered" why Gordo's dental was not done at the same time he was neutered. The vet insists they will not do dental at the same time as any other surgical procedure as the dental dumps a lot of bacteria in their system... 

Now you know why I have a GPS in the car Deb... (so I can find my way home). :w00t: :wacko1:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe Snowy just has a little pregnancy fat!  

I'm so glad she made it through the spay. I sure hope that suspicious spot turns out to be nothing.

I'd love to see an updated Snowy picture when she's feeling better!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve that is wonderful that Snowy is out of surgery and doing well. I have never heard of them not wanting to do the dental at the same time but it does make since.   


Thank you for the update!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She probably shouldn't drive (or operate heavy machinery), but a glass of wine will really intensify her buzz.   

I'm really glad the worst is over for sweet little Snowy. I hope that spot turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I had Missy spayed.. don't know about her.. but the wine sure helped me get thru !


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Snowy-I bet you're glad that part is done! I'm sure the vet just love ya by now  Those babies, ahhhhh, I can't stop looking at pics of them! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am glad Snowy is okay and will not have to have anymore babies. I too am surprised about not getting the dental at the same time. Our vet does all the dentals with spays on our puppymill dogs. She sends them home with clavamox for 2 weeks and they do just fine. I prefer it this way so they don't have any additional surgeries. I have learned thru dealing with different vets with our rescues that there is more than one way to do things though. 

I wish Snowy a speedy recovery. She sure does have some cute babies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww glad that Snowy is now baby free .. poor thing - I hope she is feeling better and back to normal and can now enjoy her life in a warm comfy home.

As for the babies ... I bet everytime you go to the vet - all you get is oooohhhh and aaaahhhhhs ...

They are adorable !!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am glad Snowy is okay and will not have to have anymore babies. I too am surprised about not getting the dental at the same time. Our vet does all the dentals with spays on our puppymill dogs. She sends them home with clavamox for 2 weeks and they do just fine. I prefer it this way so they don't have any additional surgeries. I have learned thru dealing with different vets with our rescues that there is more than one way to do things though.
> 
> I wish Snowy a speedy recovery. She sure does have some cute babies. :wub: :wub:[/B]



So does my vet. He spayed 13-year-old Sassy, did a dental and removed a small growth. My Daisy had a dental along with a few "old lady" moles removed. We also go home with Clavamox.

And with puppies, the retained baby teeth are pulled, sometimes several, during spay/neuter.

I have heard of other vets not doing this, though. I wonder why the difference of opinion.

I must say, I do like getting the two done at once. Keeps them from going under anesthesia a second time. 

I know, Steve....Start my own thread!!!

Lovies to Big Butt Snowy :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well baby weight or not, Snowy DESERVES a special treat! Something really yummy when she is up to it!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

So glad everything has gone well. 

Doing the Vet. and Puppies is alot.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">I am so thankful that Snowy is done with that "business". I wish her a SWIFT recovery and hope she's up and around in no time.

Thank you for the update. God bless her, you and Peg.

enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------

